# b13 struts and ebay cheap coilovers



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

how do these coilovers fit on the struts? anyone got pics? its driving me crazy!! i have the b13 LE. dont say just get good ones or whatever i just want this to work for now.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what exactly are u asking? how they fit on stock struts? please rephrase being a lil more clear


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

I forgot where that site is, but it completely thoroughly explains how to install coilovers on struts. It involves first grinding down the top of the strut body so that the coilover sleeve fits on it. then take duct tape and wrap the strut body until the sleeve fits snugly on the strut. Then put the rest of the stuff on, and reinstall the strut.

Duh, right here


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Galimba1 said:


> I forgot where that site is, but it completely thoroughly explains how to install coilovers on struts. It involves first grinding down the top of the strut body so that the coilover sleeve fits on it. then take duct tape and wrap the strut body until the sleeve fits snugly on the strut. Then put the rest of the stuff on, and reinstall the strut.


try the link on top of this site... "Brought to you by....


----------



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

i got coilovers on ebay the other day and i got the strut off and couldnt see how it worked, it would make sence to me to grind off that mushroomed part so the sleeve slides all the way down, but will it rest in the original spring cup fine or is there more duct tape fabrication needed lol


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Please read the Crappy Coilovers List in the Suspension & Brakes Section.

Moved to Suspension & Brakes

Lew


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

ricerboy17 said:


> how do these coilovers fit on the struts? anyone got pics? its driving me crazy!! i have the b13 LE. dont say just get good ones or whatever i just want this to work for now.


i got a pic of how it sits..just gotta figure out how to post pics..ne help plz?


----------



## ricerboy17 (Sep 30, 2004)

well the info on grinding the little thing off the struts helped me piece together how to do it, so they are on and i am tuckin , i found out that i need new struts all around cause they dont work at all, but it looks really good. they were for a 95-99 i have a 94.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)




----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

thats what it should look like


----------

